# Little Girls Micro



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

One of the regulars on my local river built this for his daughter. No plans just slapped it together Its about 6ft long and tippy ;D His daughter loves here lil' microskiff. 

There is a little too much rocker in this one and the stern is very narrow but I could see putting something like this together for my kids and letting them explore ML while I fish.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Needs a 25 merc, a 55lbs riptide, a poleing platform and a powerpole.

"Teh Purfact Leggoon Bote!" ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmmmmmm. That gives me an idea for that other 3.3 2 smoke I have.

I'm thinking jack plate , 4 blade prop .................... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I was thinkin that boat looks just like your gladeskiff CR!!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

...Cool


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't belive she got the same paint job as Capt Jan is getting on his new skiff.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

envy... it's such an ugly thing MATT...  ;D

Looks like a great little skiff...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> envy... it's such an ugly thing MATT...   ;D
> 
> Looks like a great little skiff...


Jan I was told to post that to see if you were reading the form or just fishing...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

> I was thinkin that boat looks just like your gladeskiff CR!!


I wish. Can't find pink fun noodles 

If my daughter sees that, guess what I'll have to build. : Thank god I already bought her the pink kayak.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > I was thinkin that boat looks just like your gladeskiff CR!!
> 
> 
> I wish.  Can't find pink fun noodles
> ...


Walmart or Dollar Tree ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> > envy... it's such an ugly thing MATT...  ;D
> >
> > Looks like a great little skiff...
> 
> ...


yea... right... we all believe that one...  ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

I want one!!!


----------

